
1.2M NHS workers hit with 'reply-all' e-mails - tonteldoos
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/reply-all-email-chain-1-2-million-nhs-employees-2016-11?r=US&IR=T
======
teh_klev
Dupe of:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12950830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12950830)

